# Hydraulic steering



## rupp (Oct 15, 2010)

Help, My hydraulic steering wanders left and right and it's very diffcult to mow straight.
This is the only thing I don't like about my gravely. Is there a fix for this? Thanks Neil Rupp:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Neil! Sounds like something is loose. If you move the wheel back and forth can you see any slop in anything?


----------



## rupp (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hyd steering wandering*

Everything mechanically is tight. It seems that it's in the Hyd. I hope someone has some experance with hyd steering. Thanks Neil


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it leaking from the steering ram or pump? Sounds like then that either one might need rebuilt if fluid is leaking past the innerds.


----------



## rupp (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hyd wandering*

Nope No leaking, Thanks Neil


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you're parked and you turn the wheel, is there any play or feeling of slipping in the hydraulics or does the wheels turn on cue?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

rupp , I know what your saying, my 2210 has always,since new, drifted to the right, Im continually steering to the left. Its like there's fluid pressure by-passing some where. I havn't ask the dealer about it, warranty is long gone now so it would be my problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is exactly what I was going to drive at!


----------



## rupp (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hyd Steering*

I think this is the way it is with hyd steering. It's not so much a big deal I just need to get used to it. I bought the mower from my neighbor that was moving. It's in perfict condition and has 550 hrs on it. The Yarmar diesel just runs great and it mows great. I thought I might sell it and get a Zero turn. I should get a good price for it because of the Diesel and it's in very good shape. Well anyways Thank You all for your help, This is a great site. Neil Rupp


----------

